# Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a PS for now (slammed







), but we just got this TT 225q to use as a pretty intense project car, and these new flakes (18x8.5 ET35 5x100) are due by end of May


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes ([email protected])*

damn you!!!! They would look better on my TT























I LOVE 1552 http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes (Morio)*

DO WANT!!!!!
And I haven't even got my wheels on my car yet!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes (PDubbs20AE)*

Brad, seriously, I will trade you cars hhaha. 
Must not fap!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_damn you!!!! They would look better on my TT























I LOVE 1552 http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Considering you don't need PS to get that low, I cannot argue what what you say








But for those who are interested, these wheels retail for $299.52 each and are available in machined/black and machined/charcoal finishes. We're currently running a pre-order offering a 10% discount and the pre-order lasts until the wheels arrive in about a month.
Thanks for the kind words - we're pretty excited to get these on some cars.
As for the car itself, we do plan to begin shortly with a pretty substantial project that does not include the use of any sort of 4-cyliinder engines


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes ([email protected])*

I'd like to see them w/a full-machined or silver paint finish, the dark center doesn't look that good...


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Thanks for the kind words - we're pretty excited to get these on some cars.
As for the car itself, we do plan to begin shortly with a pretty substantial project that does not include the use of any sort of 4-cyliinder engines









Hopefully no 6-cylinder engines either!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_
Hopefully no 6-cylinder engines either!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What other options are there?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What other options are there?









mid mounted w8


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What other options are there?









Good question Bradley...I wonder how upset this chassis would get with a mid mounted 4.2L? Otherwise I'm in love with the new 5-cylinder Audi is putting in the MK2 RS models. Seems to me that it'd be a bolt in affair, but probably a wiring nightmare. I'm sure you guys can handle it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Dolomite Gray On 18x8.5 RML Snowflakes (Oh_My_VR6)*

Dolomite = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 502MetalWerks (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice. I was not sure how they would look on a TT.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks that looks horrible?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nope. looks as ****ty as the new vortex.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah... it's taking some getting used to.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Neb said:


> Nope. looks as ****ty as the new vortex.


 Harsh. 

It's just a PS that's way too low and the wheels show too much contrast. Real deal will obviously look different. 

As for engine swaps, we're currently debating between a turbo VR and turbo 5-cyl... Either way, I promise it won't be sh*tty.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see it. When are you guys starting it?


----------



## TTcruZin69 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Coilovers or bagged???*

what did u slam ur tt with?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Harsh.
> 
> It's just a PS that's way too low and the wheels show too much contrast. Real deal will obviously look different.
> 
> As for engine swaps, we're currently debating between a turbo VR and turbo 5-cyl... Either way, I promise it won't be sh*tty.


 Yeah that was a little harsh, sorry haha. I think my problem with the wheels is that they were crappy back in 14" form and they just don't look right. Maybe a real photo on a TT or a mk4 would do the trick... but I doubt it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Neb said:


> Yeah that was a little harsh, sorry haha. I think my problem with the wheels is that they were crappy back in 14" form and they just don't look right. Maybe a real photo on a TT or a mk4 would do the trick... but I doubt it


 No worries. We'll have real pics soon and of course I'll post them up in here. Maybe you'll like them, but of course it's cool if you don't.


----------

